# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Holby City: Questions for the producer

## Perdita

Do you have a burning Holby City question about your favourite characters or future storylines?

The show's series producer Simon Harper will be chatting to Digital Spy next week, so we're giving you the chance to submit your questions to the boss.

To get in touch, just fill in the form below and the best questions will be put to Simon in our interview next week.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...pp6el72biozE10

----------

Rear window (23-09-2015), TaintedLove (25-09-2015)

----------

